# gconcat



## bluetick (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got 3 computers all 8.1 that I use gconcat on but one is giving me fits.

I can setup the storage and write files to it but on reboot it all goes away.


```
cpq# kldload geom_concat
kldload: can't load geom_concat: File exists
cpq# gconcat list data
gconcat: No such geom: data.
cpq# gconcat create -v data /dev/ad1 /dev/ad2 /dev/ad3
Done.
cpq# newfs /dev/concat/data
/dev/concat/data: 22922.6MB (46945584 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
        using 125 cylinder groups of 183.77MB, 11761 blks, 23552 inodes.
super-block backups (for fsck -b #) at:
 160, 376512, 752864 <snip-snip> 46291456, 46667808
cpq# mount /dev/concat/data /data
cpq# df -h
Filesystem          Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a         334M    239M     68M    78%    /
devfs               1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e         254M     16K    233M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f         4.1G    1.2G    2.6G    32%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d         427M     96M    297M    24%    /var
linprocfs           4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
/dev/concat/data     22G    4.0K     20G     0%    /data
cpq# reboot
Connection to 10.10.1.113 closed by remote host.
Connection to 10.10.1.113 closed.
> ssh 10.10.1.113
Password:
> gconcat list data
gconcat: No such geom: data.

This is from /var/log/messages before reboot.
Aug 30 16:14:48 cpq kernel: GEOM_CONCAT: Device data created (id=4168446272).
Aug 30 16:14:48 cpq kernel: GEOM_CONCAT: Disk ad1 attached to data.
Aug 30 16:14:48 cpq kernel: GEOM_CONCAT: Disk ad2 attached to data.
Aug 30 16:14:48 cpq kernel: GEOM_CONCAT: Disk ad3 attached to data.
Aug 30 16:14:48 cpq kernel: GEOM_CONCAT: Device data activated.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2010)

The answer is in the gconcat(8) man page. The first bit of text actually.


----------



## bluetick (Aug 30, 2010)

I knew I had to be screwing up somewhere, this was the last box. I had used label on the others. Leaves me feeling sheepish, rtfm with an open mind and eyes.  It's hardly worth the effort but I hate to toss old hard drives that still work. Thanks for the help.


----------

